# Using Sodium Meta Bisulfite - SMB



## lazersteve (May 10, 2007)

This is a mini tutorial showing the action of sodium meta bisulfite on Auric Chloride ( dissolved gold). The auric chloride used in this video was from my other posts on inquarting. The brown powder was dissolved into HCl-Cl as a final purification step. It took 5 washes of HCl-Cl to dissolve the approximately 11 grams of brown powder. I used 100 mL of HCl and 10 mL of Clorox per wash. Heated gently and let sit overnight after the last wash. 

You must click 'I Agree' and the click the 'Using Sodium Meta Bisulfite' link once you get on my website here:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

As usual I invite all comments and questions here.

Have Fun, 

Steve


----------

